# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Brain-computer interface devices >  intendiX, software and hardware package providing an EEG-based Brain-Computer Interface system, g.tec medical engineering GmbH, g.tec medical engineering GmbH

## Airicist

Manufacturer - g.tec medical engineering GmbH

unicorn-bi.com

----------


## Airicist

IntendiX - First personal Brain-Computer Interface (BCI) on the market 

 Uploaded on Jan 14, 2010




> g.tec integrates Brain-Computer Interface (BCI) technology into patients everyday life - intendiX® is designed to be installed and operated by caregivers or the patients family at home. The system is based on visually evoked EEG potentials (VEP/P300) and enables the user to sequentially select characters from a keyboard-like matrix on the screen just by paying attention to the target for several seconds.

----------

